# Modifications For Pets?



## K.C. (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,

We are about to take our second trip in our "new to us" Outback 28rss. We like to take our pets becasue they are part of the family are are expensive to board. Our sheltie is older and great and bothers nothing ever. Our two cute mini doxies are not always so good indoors. We would like to be able to leave them or a couple of hours at a time in the cmaper so we can do things away from the camper, but they can not be trusted near the blinds, etc. Has anyone figured out a good way to keep pets out of the bunk room and off of the slide out bed? Looking for pet gates to fit but not sure how that is going to work. Any ideas?

Kathy


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

K.C. said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are about to take our second trip in our "new to us" Outback 28rss. We like to take our pets becasue they are part of the family are are expensive to board. Our sheltie is older and great and bothers nothing ever. Our two cute mini doxies are not always so good indoors. We would like to be able to leave them or a couple of hours at a time in the cmaper so we can do things away from the camper, but they can not be trusted near the blinds, etc. Has anyone figured out a good way to keep pets out of the bunk room and off of the slide out bed? Looking for pet gates to fit but not sure how that is going to work. Any ideas?
> 
> Kathy


I can't offer much, but thought I'd chime in that we camped with around 250 pounds of retrievers (3) for 4 or 5 years...then 170 pounds (2) until this past season. Now it's just a 100 pounds. <sigh> Until this year, we camped in a hybrid (tent ends) and left the dogs when we had to (tried not to though). They never harmed anything inside and lounged around on the jackknife sofa and tent end bunks until we got back. We always left the A/C running and the radio on.

Now, having said all that... if you know your two doxie's need to be corralled a bit...I'd think a soft sided popup kennel would be the best way to go.

















There are a HUGE variety of types... from the very sturdy type like in that pic, to the very flimsy "pop up hamper" type ones that would probably only be good for dogs that would never push or claw their way out.

Sorry if you've already thought of that. It's the only thing I could think of that would work, but could be removed from the area when you are back at camp.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We used the portable pet crate system. Each wire "panel" is about 3' high and 3' wide. The panels connect but do not have to be in a square, i.e., if you have room, you can make up a big triangle, a five-sided figure, etc. We made up a large rectangle with 3 panels on each long side and one panel at each end. Plenty of room for the puppy.

Because they come apart, they store flat and so we stored them up against the rear wall behind the two upholstered chairs. (The 268RL has two upholstered swivel chairs in the rear).

They are very inexpensive at either a Pet store, or Wal-Mart or equivalent. They also come in 4' high versions in case your poochies are jumpers..


----------



## K.C. (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. We have two of the wire pet play yards that can even be hooked together if we had enough room. It will work in the camper. However, we usually have them hooked together outide. It makes a pretty good sized "yard" so they can be out with us but we don't have to hold a leash or untangle chains. I guess I could just buy another to use inside. They are good dogs...when we are there ( usually). They are doggie door trained so we have to keep an eye on them in the camper even at night. They actually did pretty well when we were with them. I really think the little boy doxie gets his feelings hurt and retaliates. Our first boy doxie did the same. So....we just need to prevent access to anything important. Our sheltie can roam around and sleep on the sofa or on our bed if she could get up there, and be just fine. Any other ideas are welcome.

Kathy


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

K.C. said:


> Thanks for the ideas. We have two of the wire pet play yards that can even be hooked together if we had enough room. It will work in the camper. However, we usually have them hooked together outide. It makes a pretty good sized "yard" so they can be out with us but we don't have to hold a leash or untangle chains. I guess I could just buy another to use inside. They are good dogs...when we are there ( usually). They are doggie door trained so we have to keep an eye on them in the camper even at night. They actually did pretty well when we were with them. I really think the little boy doxie gets his feelings hurt and retaliates. Our first boy doxie did the same. So....we just need to prevent access to anything important. Our sheltie can roam around and sleep on the sofa or on our bed if she could get up there, and be just fine. Any other ideas are welcome.
> 
> Kathy


Leave the Xpen outside and get a medium size wire crate for inside. That way when you don't need it it is easy to fold up and put away. We have 2 Chihuahuas that stay in a med size crate when we are not at the the camper. We also keep their other crate outside in the xpen,that way they have their own beds to lay down in no matter if they are inside or out. They seem to like it much better than just being frre. Now if we are in the camper we do not lock them in their crate,but they will often go in it on their own.We use the same crates and XPen at home when we want to have them out front with us.

Happy Camping ...Lynn


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

we camp with a 70 lb Rhodesian Ridgeback and a 7 pound Chihuahua. we currently use a metal crate for the big one and a plastic pet carrier for the little one. we tried to leave them out (the little one would be fine) but the big one messed up the screen door scratching at it. we then tried the softside foldable carrier and it worked for a day. the next day she tore thru it (70$ wasted). we try not to leave them in it for too long but last week at the beach we had a day trip to GulfWorld which took us about 6 hours. they stay in crates at home for 8-9 hours while we are at work so they are used to it. it sounds mean but they really like their crates....it's like there own little den. they go in there to lay down on their own....we'll be like "where did ruby go" and she'll be in her crate sleeping....away from the kids


----------



## K.C. (Jun 14, 2009)

The crate worked great for our sheltie. She used it for years then finally quit going in it. She still likes to go to the groomer and get in the crate there. However, we crate trained the doxies and both hate the crates. They hate it by themselves and they hate it together. We used them both ways when they were younger. I feel like we would have to put them together in a larger crate and they would still be miserable and tear up whatever was left in the crate with them. They are siblings and like to nap and play together so seperate crates really doesn't work well. I have wondered if we bought a larger one and put one of their beds in it and some toys, if they would adapt. They are older now so maybe... I think we would have to use the metal wire crates and am not sure where we would store it when they were not using it. Guess we'd have to put it outside. I guess now the debate is whether to get another crate or use and xpen in the camper.


----------



## fas333 (Jul 19, 2010)

K.C. said:


> Thanks for the ideas. We have two of the wire pet play yards that can even be hooked together if we had enough room. It will work in the camper. However, we usually have them hooked together outide. It makes a pretty good sized "yard" so they can be out with us but we don't have to hold a leash or untangle chains. I guess I could just buy another to use inside. They are good dogs...when we are there ( usually). They are doggie door trained so we have to keep an eye on them in the camper even at night. They actually did pretty well when we were with them. I really think the little boy doxie gets his feelings hurt and retaliates. Our first boy doxie did the same. So....we just need to prevent access to anything important. Our sheltie can roam around and sleep on the sofa or on our bed if she could get up there, and be just fine. Any other ideas are welcome.
> 
> Kathy


We also have 2 doxies (2 years old) that we travel with. From the day we brought them home (8 weeks old) we taught them that thier kennel is their safe secure place. They sleep in it every night wheather we are at home or traveling. Whenever we need to leave them alone we just say "kennel" and they go directly to their pet crate. Dogs are not humans and if they get their feelings hurt it last for only the time that it takes their owners to redirect their attention to something else! It is probably time that you became the dominant leader of the pack, instead of the dogs controlling you. You will enjoy them alot more!

fas333


----------



## K.C. (Jun 14, 2009)

We used the x-pen in the camper and they did really well. At home the dogs sleep with my kids. My dd sleeps with the little girl and my son the little boy. They each sleep with their own dogs. So we do not use the kennels at home. They were crate trained for almost the first year but have outgrown the kennels and the kids prefer sleeping with them. I have considered buying larger kennels but the kids really like sleeping with them as do the dogs. Our first doxie thought he was a person and always slept with us without issue. These dogs are not babied like he was with the exception of being my kids sleeping buddies. We can leave our sheltie alone at home or in the camper with no worries. She hasn't ever been a problem since she was crate trained as a pup. Her crate was more for her benefit than ours. She quit using hers all together at 3 and we no longer have it. She has never gotten her feelings hurt or anything and damaged anything. However, our first doxie and one of these, seem to get their feelings hurt when they are left behind. Not sure how to redirect them if we are not there. Best I know to do is to keep them where they can do no damage. They stayed in the x-pen with their beds and water, chew toys, etc. and had NO accidents in the camper as long as we used the xpens and made the beds off limits while we were not in them. At night, or when we were there they had the run of the camper (except our beds) but did just fine. We just cannot allow one of them ( we are not sure which one) to get near our bed if we are not in it...day or night. I think getting 2 puppies at once was way more of a challenge than we ever dreamed...but now they are a part of the family and my kids are attached...so.....


----------

